# Full Featured 10180 Light Prototype Complete (Could see production numbers)



## George7806 (Apr 23, 2017)

Some of you that I'm talking to on a semi regularly bases knows, that I've been working on some very interesting designs in the past few months. This one is a relatively simple design (compared to the other one I'm working on, I've been thinking to build for a while. Just as the Nucleus, it wasn't build to be produced in multiple numbers, only to be a prototype for a light I would make out of Mokume Gane material. The reason for building this size, is that there aren't many full featured custom 10180 size lights currently exists. What I mean by "full feature" is, that it has a full size reflector (Not TIR) and the LED is operated by a fully programmable 10mm FET driver (GuppyDrv) I find this more beneficial, than the options most of 10180 size lights offer (2 level twist) Once the light was completed, and I was able to hold it, I realized, handling this size, is very nice and usable on the EDC level. It can be operated one handed.The prototype is brass, but there will be (2) Mokume Gane version built in the near future, which will be up for sale, and other versions will follow, if or when this light makes it to be a production version. The production version might going to have additional design details, but this one I've made on manual machines, where my options are limited. Those members, that like exotic versions, will probably be happy to hear, that with the production version Mokuti or Timascus versions will come as well. The tailpiece of the prototype has a heat anodized Ti insert. This area is reserved for attachment, like a split ring holder or magnet, so it can be stick on metal surfaces. This light uses 6pcs. of 1mm x 3mm tritium vials (this being one of the smallest tritium vial, only available in green) Using the multi-mode driver, battery time is quite useful, with lowest settings lasting for about 7-8 hours. Maximum brightness is around 200 Lumens (depending on the emitter being used). For the ones needing a bit more battery life, there might be a AAA battery tube available as an accessory...although I should probably mention, that I'm working on a similar design AAA size light (slightly larger in diameter) that will have a clicky type tail switch. Let me know, what you think! 

If you don't get excited about small lights, you might be happy to hear, that I will introduce an other custom flashlight, that is my most ambitious undertaking so far. What I can tell you about it right now, that it is a custom angle light. It features a design, that allows not only replaceable battery tubes, but heads as well. Depending on your purpose, you'd be able to use tripple, single, thrower or mule heads....and most likely, there would be a UV head made as well. The prototype is about 98% complete, so it will be introduced in a few weeks.

Specs for the 10180 light:

Size : 1.8" x 0.5" (45.5mm x 12.5mm)
Weight : 23 gramms (brass with battery)
Optics : 10 mm reflector with 10mm BK270 double AR coating (It might be Sapphire glass window on the production model)
Lumens : Programmable GuppyDrv 24 Mode Groups 0,5-200 Lumens
Water Resistance: Submersible up to 5 meters (Will have o-ring seals, that are not made on the prototype)


For high resolution images, go to my Flickr album HERE

Images:














































What you see here from left to right is: JetBeam TCE-1, Lumintop Tool Ti, Maratac AAA, Prototype, DQG Hobi, Nucleus (Mokuti Version)








Comparison between 18650 Nitecore battery, Prototype, Efest 10450 battery








Few CAD renderings of what the Titanium version would look like, and the exploded view. The driver you see on the exploded view, is not the one is used for this light:


----------



## archimedes (Apr 23, 2017)

Looks great .... I suspect these will be very popular


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Apr 23, 2017)

Beauty George! Cant wait to get one


----------



## emu124 (Apr 23, 2017)

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## George7806 (Apr 23, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Looks great .... I suspect these will be very popular



Thank you Archimedes, I hope they will be


----------



## George7806 (Apr 23, 2017)

ScapegoatUmi said:


> Beauty George! Cant wait to get one



Thank You, I'll be posting updates, as there is any progress. One thing for sure, that I will make 2 MG version soon, that will be up for sale. These will be made by hand on manual machines.


----------



## George7806 (Apr 23, 2017)

emu124 said:


> Looks good! :thumbsup:



Thank you!


----------



## the0dore3524 (Apr 23, 2017)

Please make an Aluminum version! Not all of us have this much money to spend [emoji6]


----------



## mk2rocco (Apr 24, 2017)

Subscribed! Very impressive little light.


----------



## marcdilnutt (Apr 24, 2017)

This looks amazing! Any guidance on pricing yet?


----------



## George7806 (Apr 24, 2017)

the0dore3524 said:


> Please make an Aluminum version! Not all of us have this much money to spend [emoji6]



I didn't even talk about pricing yet....how do you know,you don't have this much to spend?;-) It usually isn't the cost of material in a custom light, that makes the biggest difference in price (unless we are talking about Timascus, Mokume Gane and other exotic materials) Machining time is one of the important factor, complexity of the build, and assembly time. Also, if I spend a few months perfecting the specific design, and only producing 100-200 pcs. I'd like to make sure, designing time is also built into the price. I can't tell you the exact pricing, but it will be in par with other similar sized flashlights.


----------



## George7806 (Apr 24, 2017)

mk2rocco said:


> Subscribed! Very impressive little light.



Thank You!


----------



## George7806 (Apr 24, 2017)

marcdilnutt said:


> This looks amazing! Any guidance on pricing yet?



Once I figure out machining time, I can give you an accurate estimate.....it will only happen though, when I start making these.


----------



## marcdilnutt (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## egginator1 (Apr 24, 2017)

Haha! Way to go George! The brass light looks great. I'll take both the brass and mokume gane lights (I hadn't seen someone say that....just in case). I would like to offer to be one of your official prototype product tester. Can't wait to see them and hope one will be available for me!!


----------



## Tejasandre (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice work


----------



## xdayv (Apr 24, 2017)

haha... :fail:

Craftmanship + Talent.


----------



## magellan (Apr 24, 2017)

Wow. Another awesome little light, George. And of course I luv the mokume and Timascus options. :twothumbs


----------



## Uriah (Apr 24, 2017)

WOW another AMAZING offering will have to get one of these'
Thanks George


----------



## sticktodrum (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm a fan. Subscribed!


----------



## Cobraman502 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm interested in the AAA sized.


----------



## George7806 (Apr 25, 2017)

egginator1 said:


> Haha! Way to go George! The brass light looks great. I'll take both the brass and mokume gane lights (I hadn't seen someone say that....just in case). I would like to offer to be one of your official prototype product tester. Can't wait to see them and hope one will be available for me!!



Thank you Mike, I'm glad to see, you're still around I'd love to have a small group together, who'd test my prototypesthe only issue, that most of them are made by me as a single piece, and I can't take a chance of the only one being lost in the mail. USPS have just managed to lose a 10 lbs. steel part. I'll let you know, about progress, and when the MG versions are ready. As I've said, MG editions will be part of the production run as well, I'm just not sure when. This couple of pieces, I will make manually.


----------



## George7806 (Apr 25, 2017)

Tejasandre said:


> Nice work




Thank You!


xdayv said:


> haha... :fail:
> 
> Craftmanship + Talent.



Thanks xdayv



magellan said:


> Wow. Another awesome little light, George. And of course I luv the mokume and Timascus options. :twothumbs



I knew, you would. I'd still love to see your amazing collection one day...



Uriah said:


> WOW another AMAZING offering will have to get one of these'
> Thanks George



Thank you Scott, I will post updates in this thread.



sticktodrum said:


> I'm a fan. Subscribed!



Thank you!


----------



## George7806 (Apr 25, 2017)

Cobraman502 said:


> I'm interested in the AAA sized.



I'll post details, when it's completed


----------



## eraursls1984 (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks amazing. I know I'm in the minority here, but I would like it even better with a flat tail without trits, possibly a tad shorter. Oh, and an AAA version as well.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 25, 2017)

Another beauty George7806. Will the MG ones have o-ring seals?


----------



## George7806 (Apr 26, 2017)

eraursls1984 said:


> Looks amazing. I know I'm in the minority here, but I would like it even better with a flat tail without trits, possibly a tad shorter. Oh, and an AAA version as well.



One of the reason for the tail being this long, is so that it can be operated by one hand. Alternatively, there might be an option for having heat treated Ti in the tritium slots, for those, who doesn't care for tritium vials. AAA is coming soon, and so does the custom angle light.


----------



## George7806 (Apr 26, 2017)

easilyled said:


> Another beauty George7806. Will the MG ones have o-ring seals?



Thank you Easilyled I appreciate the kind words, and yes, the MG would have the o-ring seals.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 27, 2017)

George7806 said:


> Thank you Easilyled I appreciate the kind words, and yes, the MG would have the o-ring seals.



Sounds great! I'm very interested in this light in any material.


----------



## Cobraman502 (Apr 28, 2017)

Can you give us a sneak peek into the AAA? I just can't wait.


----------



## George7806 (Apr 28, 2017)

Cobraman502 said:


> Can you give us a sneak peek into the AAA? I just can't wait.



You're going to have to wait a little longer....it is not built yet.


----------



## fangfarrier (Apr 29, 2017)

How do we purchase or commission these please?


----------



## George7806 (Apr 30, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> How do we purchase or commission these please?



At this point, only the prototype exists. Once I make a batch, I will post a sales thread in the Exotic and Ti section of the sale forum.


----------



## hazna (May 2, 2017)

Wow, I'm very interested in this light. I haven't been keeping up with the flashlight scene, could you please clarify or link to a bit more info on how the GuppyDrv works? 

Just had a look at some of the work you've done with the nucleus, some really sexy looking lights! 

Any idea on how hard-wearing the exotic metals are on keyring duty?


----------



## George7806 (May 4, 2017)

hazna said:


> Wow, I'm very interested in this light. I've been keeping up with the flashlight scene, could you please clarify or link to a bit more info on how the GuppyDrv works?
> 
> Just had a look at some of the work you've done with the nucleus, some really sexy looking lights!
> 
> Any idea on how hard-wearing the exotic metals are on keyring duty?



Hi Hazna, thank you for your compliments! I'm including a link about all the features of the guppydrv loaded on this driver :
http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=67_117&product_id=482

As far as wearing on exotic metals on keyring, I'd only attach the Ti version on the keyring, as other versions are softer, and you'd get scratches easily...


----------



## phosphor22 (May 5, 2017)

eraursls1984 said:


> Looks amazing. I know I'm in the minority here, but I would like it even better with a flat tail without trits, possibly a tad shorter. Oh, and an AAA version as well.




I'm with you on an AAA version!


----------



## George7806 (May 7, 2017)

phosphor22 said:


> I'm with you on an AAA version!



There will be a dedicated AAA version made soon. The plan is, to introduce a few new models before and during tge summer, and start making and releasing them in Fall.


----------



## ma tumba (May 25, 2017)

Was very excited to read about that upcoming angle light! I wonder if you plan for both angled and straight heads?


----------



## gunga (May 25, 2017)

Interested in aaa version. But can it run aaa cells or only 10440?


----------



## George7806 (May 29, 2017)

ma tumba said:


> Was very excited to read about that upcoming angle light! I wonder if you plan for both angled and straight heads?



All heads made for the angle light will not change the angle design of the light, as the main body is an angled body, the different heads are attached to this body. I have the complete light with 10440 and 14500 battery tube, and a single emitter head. I'm working on the 18650 battery tube and triple head, alternatively there will be a UV head, and a small head to be used mostly with the 10440 battery tube. In order to protect this unique design, I will only introduce the light, once production gets closer. I believe, it will be a popular design among enthusiasts.


----------



## George7806 (May 29, 2017)

gunga said:


> Interested in aaa version. But can it run aaa cells or only 10440?



This one will run on 10440 only, but I'm planning on designing a custom driver this year, that would be able to do both. I have the tail section completed with a very nice smooth action forward clicky switch, which I'll introduce next week. The complete design should be done in a few weeks.


----------



## hazna (Sep 4, 2017)

any update on this 10180 light?


----------



## George7806 (Sep 7, 2017)

hazna said:


> any update on this 10180 light?



Besides a few more prototypes, some made of exotic materials, I haven't started the production version due to having a busy Summer. I imagine, they would be ready to go late October, early November. I will try to have the 10440 version available soon after.


----------



## George7806 (Dec 12, 2017)

Final version is completed and will be released in 2 days. You can check it out here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/441998


----------



## George7806 (Jan 18, 2018)

Omicron Mokuti version. This pattern is a new one called "Fruit stripes" Only 9 of these were made, and so far this is my favorite Mokuti pattern. Sales for these and other versions will resume soon (within a week) with other custom options on the Ti versions. There will also be a giveaway, and a contest for 2 very special versions, announced the weekend. Due to FB cutting the sales short at the initial release (post was removed within 15 minutes), Holiday discount will be in effect for a little while, once sales are back on.


----------



## George7806 (Jan 28, 2018)

Sales post is back on Here:


----------



## eraursls1984 (Jan 29, 2018)

George7806 said:


> ...


Wow! That is amazing! Was that one of the Damascus ones already sold?

Edit: Now I see, that is a GAW/contest piece. Great job Gyorgy, and thanks for your talent and generosity that you bring to this community.


----------



## George7806 (Jan 29, 2018)

eraursls1984 said:


> Wow! That is amazing! Was that one of the Damascus ones already sold?
> 
> Edit: Now I see, that is a GAW/contest piece. Great job Gyorgy, and thanks for your talent and generosity that you bring to this community.



My pleasure Yes, this piece is unique, that was accidentely put in the machine twice...


----------



## easilyled (Jan 29, 2018)

George7806 said:


> ..... that was accidentely put in the machine twice...



That explains how the trit slots have doubled up!!!  

.... But seriously, its a beautiful piece of the finest craftsmanship.


----------



## George7806 (Feb 2, 2018)

Thank you, I swear it was an unplanned mistake....the first one, that came out better coming out, than going in 


easilyled said:


> That explains how the trit slots have doubled up!!!
> 
> .... But seriously, its a beautiful piece of the finest craftsmanship.


----------



## easilyled (Feb 2, 2018)

eraursls1984 said:


> Looks amazing. I know I'm in the minority here, but I would like it even better with a flat tail without trits, possibly a tad shorter. Oh, and an AAA version as well.



I'm with you here. As exquisite as these gems are, I would also be more inclined for an AAA/10440 sized light that tailstands securely due to a flat tail, just from a purely practical point of view. However the beauty and the craftsmanship of these and all George's lights is breathtaking.


----------



## George7806 (Feb 2, 2018)

10440 is the next size in the lineup, that will be made. I have a few prototypes made, just need to finalize the design, before they are introduced around March-April. Btw, the Omicron tail stands quite securely, that's the reason the tail-cap was designed the way it is. I'm sure, larger footprint lights are more secure, but for its size it's pretty stable. Thanks for the kind words and your feedback, as always


easilyled said:


> I'm with you here. As exquisite as these gems are, I would also be more inclined for an AAA/10440 sized light that tailstands securely due to a flat tail, just from a purely practical point of view. However the beauty and the craftsmanship of these and all George's lights is breathtaking.


----------



## easilyled (Feb 3, 2018)

George7806 said:


> 10440 is the next size in the lineup, that will be made. I have a few prototypes made, just need to finalize the design, before they are introduced around March-April. Btw, the Omicron tail stands quite securely, that's the reason the tail-cap was designed the way it is. I'm sure, larger footprint lights are more secure, but for its size it's pretty stable. Thanks for the kind words and your feedback, as always



I'll be looking forward with great anticipation to the 10440 light. I apologise for implying that the Omnicron may not tailstand securely. I wasn't sure from the pictures and nobody had mentioned whether it did or not. That makes it all the more attractive. I do enjoy standing my lights in candle-mode sometimes at night so tailstanding is a big bonus for me. The thought of a beautiful Mokuti or Mokume Gane light toppling over on a hard surface would be scary for me.


----------



## George7806 (Feb 4, 2018)

No worries, it was something I've planned to mention in the sales post, just slipped my mind. I do tail-stand my lights as well in low mode, and it is quite useful, so I'm always shooting for this feature when designing a new light. I hope to introduce a few design of the 10440 in the next month, with availability in the spring. I might going to make some 10440 battery tubes available for the Omicron, but it will remain a twisty, unlike the new 10440, which will have a tail-switch. 


easilyled said:


> I'll be looking forward with great anticipation to the 10440 light. I apologise for implying that the Omnicron may not tailstand securely. I wasn't sure from the pictures and nobody had mentioned whether it did or not. That makes it all the more attractive. I do enjoy standing my lights in candle-mode sometimes at night so tailstanding is a big bonus for me. The thought of a beautiful Mokuti or Mokume Gane light toppling over on a hard surface would be scary for me.


----------

